# Half-empty or Half-full?



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Did anyone notice the partially filled glass of cold beer setting on the table at the National Garden Railroad Convention in Kansas City? 

Someone from the NMRA Standards crowd said that it might symbolize unfulfilled requirements. The rest of the NMRA-ers began drafting a document to explain what it meant and how they should handle the issue.


Someone from the 1:20.3 crowd started calculating the exact percentage full. The rest of the Fn3-ers were soon busy calculating how long it would take to evaporate, go flat, or warm up to room temperature.


A member of the 1:29 contingent stared at the glass and boldly proclaimed: “The glass is half empty.”


A member of the 1:32 group stared at the glass and responded: “No, the glass is half full.”


The rest of the 1:29-ers and 1:32-ers became embroiled in a bitter argument. They all begin citing case studies to prove their respective positions.


Both members of the LGB contingent unanimously agreed that the glass was too big.


Someone from the live steam crowd went up to the table, drank the beer and asked, “What was the question?”


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Us steamers don't worry about anything half either way. 
Just order another round of drinks please.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rhyman on 03 Jul 2011 05:03 PM 

Did anyone notice the partially filled glass of cold beer setting on the table at the National Garden Railroad Convention in Kansas City?. Hi Bob,

The only way I would have noticed a glass containing some sort of liquid at the NGRC would have been if it was sitting on top of or blocking my view of the price tag on something. Only in moving it out of the way might I have noticed if it happened to be cold.

I guess this puts me in the "I'll buy anything if it is cheap enough" group.









Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

EEEEeeeewww you don't know who or what drank the first half of that glass LOL


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't beer, it just looked like beer. But it was really just Kool-Aid! LOL 

Craig


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

NMRA or a half glass of beer, somebody will have had to pay for it


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I looked at it and thought.....Someone is going to have to wash that glass...

On the other hand the went right over my head missed my hat altogether. 

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!! 

Some one has bad aim. That's a pretty big hat from what I hear. TALL anyway.. How did they miss? 

Wishing everyone a great 4th of July. Please remember our troops.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The Rumor I heard was the Wife was so happy with the Positive pregnancy test that she set the glass down and ran off to tell her husband..... 

Happy 4th! 


I hope no one is offended.... 

Happy Rails.... 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As we say who gives a rats A Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who the **** leaves half a beer??!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 05 Jul 2011 06:17 PM 
Who the **** leaves half a beer??!! The same guy that leaves a half smoked cigerette soaking in it


----------

